# Hi8 to DVD (Digital storage)



## HammerON (Aug 19, 2012)

I recently was married and have 3 Hi8 tapes from the wedding. I would like to transfer them to my computer and create DVDs for the family. I would also like to keep a copy on my external hard drive.
I was thinking of getting this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GOFW3E/?tag=tec06d-20

Any thoughts or advice is gladly welcome. I would like an easy way to get this done. I have to transfer it from the video camera (not sure if it has firewire so I may need to use the RCA cables).


----------



## LGV (Aug 19, 2012)

Why not just connect the camera to PC, then convert it to AVI ? You got the vid cards to do the job. Thets What I did before... same time really.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2012)

LGV said:


> Why not just connect the camera to PC, then convert it to AVI ? You got the vid cards to do the job. Thets What I did before... same time really.



I am not sure if the camera has firewire (at work right now). If it does than I may try that. What program would you suggest to convert to AVI? I am a real noob at this sort of thing


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 20, 2012)

Corel Video Studio will take input from a firewire camera and has a 30 day trial period with all features available (unlike those "will edit 5 minute videos" trials). Can burn straight to DVD if memory doesn't fail me.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2012)

So I went home and got the Camcorder. It is a Sony Digital Handycam (DCR-TRV510). It has RCA, S-Video and something they call "i.Link" (DV in/out). Going to do some research on the i.Link as I am not sure what it is exactly. It looks like I will have to go S-Video as it is better than RCA. I did find my old ATI TV Wonder USB 2.0. But I am not sure if I can find drivers for it for Windows 7.

Edit:
Okay a quick google search and found that i.Link is indeed IEEE 1394
From Wikipedia:
"1394a also standardized the 4-conductor alpha connector developed by Sony and trademarked as "i.LINK", already widely in use on consumer devices such as camcorders, most PC laptops, a number of PC desktops, and other small FireWire devices. The 4-conductor connector is fully data-compatible with 6-conductor alpha interfaces but lacks power connectors."
Now I just need to get the cable...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Corel Video Studio will take input from a firewire camera and has a 30 day trial period with all features available (unlike those "will edit 5 minute videos" trials). Can burn straight to DVD if memory doesn't fail me.



Are you aware if I can use Corel Video Studia and use my GPU's for the encoding? I have been trying to find the answer but so far have been unable to do so. I would like to do this as it sounds like it will be a lot faster. 
I need like a step-by-step guide to doing all of this


----------



## HammerON (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone suggest using Badaboom media coverter?


----------

